# She is now indifferent, and pregnant.



## donbmyers (Jun 29, 2009)

________________________________________
My name is Don . I am 59. Her name is Michele, 32.

We started dating 11 months ago and fell in love. She has some mental issues. 50 texts in one day, insisting on a baby, while she has 3, all from different men.

So in February, after enduring her continued rants and cussing rages with her 4, 8, and 12 year old, I started to look elsewhere. Don't get me wrong, she is beautiful, but a b----!

After finding out we are pregnant, and me acting like an idiot for 3 months, and leaving because she is a toughie and I am a soft hearted man, I find myself living in an apartment 2 miles away from here home. (she wanted me here). And now what used to be 2 times a day is now once a week. Not feeling the love here. I have never been unfaithful. Just could not take the yelling and cussing.

I do love her and have been trying ever since I left to have her open her heart again but because her first man rejected and beat her, and her dad beat her also, she has switched to indifferent and tells me to find another woman. Repeatedly.

Before I throw in the towel, I visited her shrink last week and acknowledged my bad attitude previously and explained I would try no matter what to get her back.

She tells me it cannot happen overnight, and maybe never. Just says she in indifferent now.

So, 1- Do I keep trying?
2-Let go and be another departe dad like the other 3?
3-Take her advice and start looking.

HELP.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Isn't it _amazing_ how Mother Nature, no matter how nuts the woman, continues to trap sperm such as yours. Of COURSE she is beautiful yet vile, Mother Nature knows what catches the male of the human race and traps him into _perfect placement of his XY roll of the dice_.

Am not certain congrats are in order, but hmmmm :scratchhead: you do seem to be in a rather interesting _situation_.

I'd say you don't need her and she doesn't need you, never mind want you. She needs your child support. 

You could hang around and help her out IF you could take it, but by your post's admission, she drives you away, and things are not going to get BETTER with kid #4 from this sad, baby making female. 

(Why does God LET women like this conceive is all I can think when I read posts like this...?)


----------



## LilMamaSlim (May 12, 2009)

Wow, that's one hell of a mess. Hope it pans out but I think Sandy more or less hit the nail on the head in that last post. Baby mama drama is never fun but looks like that's what you are in for. 

I'd say do whatever feels right. If you keep going back though, you'll keep getting the abuse. Don't do that to yourself, she sounds like may need a little therapy, I think that should be step 1.


----------

